
Instantly view a page's history by prepending wayback.co/ to the url - soheil
https://github.com/soheil/wayback.co
======
greglindahl
Discussion from 2 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10809523](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10809523)
and
[https://github.com/soheil/wayback.co](https://github.com/soheil/wayback.co)

All 3 were submitted by the author.

